
Livescribe Smartpens - lelf
http://www.livescribe.com/en-us/smartpen/
======
jseliger
This James Fallows post:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2009/07/my-
new...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2009/07/my-new-favorite-
gadget-livescribe-pulse-pen/22468/) gives some more context to the pen and
explains why it can be so good.

